# mon ipod touch bloquer et itune ne le reconais plus



## mclovin (13 Septembre 2009)

bonjours a tous j'ai malheureusement  bloquer mon ipod en tapent plusieurs fois un mot de passe incorrecte si qui m'amène a me connecter a itune mais le problème c'est que quant je conécte mon ipod a l'ordinateur itune menvoi le mesage suivent :

i tune n'a pas pu se conecter a "ipod" car il est verouiller par un mot de passe. Vous devez sesir le mot de passe sur l'ipod avent de pouvoir l'utiliser avec itune.

se qui fait que mon ipod ne se connécte pas a itune est donc que je n'arrive pas a le debloquer.

merci.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2009)

mclovin a dit:


> bonjours a tous j'ai malheureusement  bloquer mon ipod en tapent plusieurs fois un mot de passe incorrecte si qui m'amène a me connecter a itune mais le problème c'est que quant je conécte mon ipod a l'ordinateur itune menvoi le mesage suivent :
> 
> i tune n'a pas pu se conecter a "ipod" car il est verouiller par un mot de passe. Vous devez sesir le mot de passe sur l'ipod avent de pouvoir l'utiliser avec itune.
> 
> ...



C'est pas la peine d'ouvrir plusieurs fils pour poser la même question. Tu n'auras pas plus de réponses. Bien au contraire même.
Par contre je suis surpris qu'iTunes t'affiche un message contenant autant de fautes d'orthographe


----------



## meilingibookg3 (14 Septembre 2009)

Si tu t'es trompé en tapant ton code, ce qui est bizarre, mais ça peut arriver, il faut que tu le restaures, car tu l'as bloqué... mais comment as-tu pu te tromper à plusieurs reprises ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2009)

meilingibookg3 a dit:


> Si tu t'es trompé en tapant ton code, ce qui est bizarre, mais ça peut arriver, il faut que tu le restaures, car tu l'as bloqué... mais comment as-tu pu te tromper à plusieurs reprises ?



Parce que ce n'est pas le sien


----------



## meilingibookg3 (15 Septembre 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Parce que ce n'est pas le sien


Je bénis le ciel (enfin mouais), d'avoir mis un code d'activation dans mes iTouch et iPhone, car si on me les vole, ces deux-là, il faudra trouver le code pour les faire fonctionner...


----------

